# Spoon Flies?



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i am havin a hard time tying some  spoon flies that work well in the water. Here r mine. Lets c yours


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Those look damn good!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I was thinking that with all the current in your Georgia creeks and rivers, a spoon fly might be easy to use. Just let it drift down to where the fish are holding and then let the current spin it more or less in place. Don't know if that would work, but I'd almost bet it would...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

What is the issue? Are they spinning?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I like black ones on the sunny days, and I throw the gold ones like yours at dusk and dawn, and on very overcast days. Your spoons look very good.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

they do more spinning than wobbling like i would like to how would i cut down on the spinning


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

This is a Spoon Fly pattern that works really well here in TX.  

http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/index.html

It might be the bend you are putting in the hook.  Here is a quick video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpwD9uActcg

And you can order pre cut spoon templates here:

http://creativefeathers.com/details.cfm?id=357


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Instead of using the lead wire, use a set of small eyes at the keel. You can tie them in at the same time you do your tail.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> *they do more spinning than wobbling l*ike i would like to how would i cut down on the spinning


Three things you can try. The flies look too "balanced". Looks like you wrapped the shank of the hook with lead. Just wrap the shank towards the tail. Don't put weight near the eye of the hook. Second, instead of having the shape so round, make it oval. Third, more tail could help. Use what ever you want for tail material.

You want a spoon to wobble back and forth, not spin. It needs to be tail HEAVY.    Just my thoughts.

They look great (well made).

PS: What did you use for making them. What is that gold material and where can I get some?


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

> . What is that gold material and where can I get some?


 it is just gold foil tape cut to size and shape tied down to the hook then epoxy very easy


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*creekripper*
If I had to guess why some of your Spoon flies are spinning, I'd guess that it's in the way you're bending your hooks. Check out the video that's posted above and bend them that way.
I don't weight my Spoon flies at all. If I want to fish them deep, I'll use a sink tip/sinking fly line.
I tie them in sizes from a #14 up to a 4/0, depending on what I'm fishing for.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i dont bend them much i use gamakatsu SC15 1/0 wide gap hooks and there bent pretty good as it is


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice looking flies, may have to take another stab at these things. 

The ones I've tied in the past using that piping material stretched over a sliver of plastic and coated with epoxy took waaaay too long to tie. I'd rather use live bait with my fly rod than do that again.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I made a bunch a couple years back and never made anymore. I saw a buddy of mine making some and thought it would be fun to do since I always have epoxy left over from making rods. I just never really got into the use of spoon flies. I might even have a few of that bach left.



















Mustad 34011 size 4 hooks (BENT INTO THE DESIRED SHAPE), epoxy cover, the rest is obvious.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Tied these using fake fingernails (called them Nail Biters).  The white/red worked on snook and tarpon, the green one caught a nice bass.  Easy to make, but you do get some weird looks picking up nails and polish at the store ....


----------

